# poodle grooming day!!!



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Well down here in NZ we havea big national training show this (long) weekend. National level obedience, agility, rally-o and tracking, all weekend long! wooooot!

I've got Paris entered in obedience, Jak has Saff entered in rally and agility, and anotehr friend has her girl entered in agility. Of course we have to show up those collies, and being locals we have to look our best too, so Paris got a bath yesterday, and the other two got their grooms today:

Saff before:









and after:







'

Hestia before:









and after:









There will be another 3 spoos there, as well as plenty of minis & toys. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing them all, and if there's good weather I'll get some pics of poodles in action too!!!!

One last pic in the next post...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Once I was done the girls, I had to put all three on the bench for a group shot:









And the three girls crashed out while I groom other dogs:









Ahhhhhh, now THAT is a good day at work!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww! You did a great job on them all! ^^


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

They're beautiful, good luck at the show!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Ha, that one with all three is so great lol
Saff was getting all the attention at obedience training tonight lol


----------



## kristylynn (Oct 18, 2009)

Good Luck Gorgeous babies


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Awe, I LOVE the before and after shots! THanks for posting!! Best of luck at the show, can't wait to hear all about it!! :clover:


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

That must be so satisfying!

They look beautiful.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

oh wow they look amazing! So fluffy and beautiful in the after shots... I gotta say, I LOVE Saff's nose.  The liver nose really looks cute on her. And Hestia has such a cute, classic "poodley" look! She's absolutely beautiful. 
Good luck in the shows!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I LOVE seeing the before bath and after bath shots of poodles, they transform so nicely..lol. Great shot of all three of them!
Wish you all the best luck at your showing and hope you all have a blast!!


----------

